

A Day in the Life of a Data Scientist - vkb
http://www.gallamine.com/2015/05/a-day-in-life-of-data-scientist-part-1.html

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Wonder when the time lost to dealing with setting up and provisioning cloud
machinery overwhelms the cost of acquiring some non-virtual hardware.

(also is that spike in the mac data at 960 pixels because I think that's the
width of some standard iphone device, maybe some deeper digging and / or spot
checkign is needed)

~~~
gallamine
Author here. Unfortunately, (I've been told), common sense accounting where
you look at the hourly cost of the worker vs. the cost of buying a service
doesn't work in a startup. To the funding sources, my time looks free and any
capital expenses are terrible. Recurring payments to AWS is what they want to
see.

Also, in regards to the pixel spike, yes. Needs more checking but I was
specifically filtering on "Intel Mac OS X" self-reported user agents. All
iPhones and iPads I've seen report themselves as such.

